# Gokushufudo: The Way of the Househusband



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 19, 2021)

This world-class househusband was once a feared legendary member of the yakuza! “The Way of the Househusband” is the long-awaited anime adaptation of the cozy gangster comedy manga about a former yakuza member whose incredible feats are still talked about in the underworld, spending his daily life as a househusband! Streaming Thursday, April 8, only on Netflix. 

Thoughts?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2021)

The manga is kinda funny, this did not need great animation but that trailer looks garbage.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 20, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> The manga is kinda funny, this did not need great animation but that trailer looks garbage.


Apparently the director wanted to make it look flat like a manga panel or something in like every shot. I sort of get it but it's a retarded move.


----------



## Stannis (Mar 21, 2021)

I am hyped. This is something else


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 21, 2021)

Stannis said:


> I am hyped. This is something else



The Mannis 

OT, same lol. First anime in a long time that makes me actually wanna watch it.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Mar 21, 2021)

@MaruUchiha Listen from 0:26 to 0:27.

@Code @Mad Scientist @Sloan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Mar 21, 2021)

Maru Maru Maru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

